# 625 Worth Keeping?



## Ferguson (Jul 25, 2006)

I recently replaced a 625, and have the old unit. It was purchased, not leased (long ago, I had to to stay under the receiver-lease limit).

Is there any (legitimate) use for it? I saved it because I am a pack rat, but in retrospect I really have no interest in a SD receiver, and doubt there are any useful parts in it for current receivers (I have a 622, 2 x 612, and 211 now).

Are they worth anything to donate, say to a school or church, would they actually get any value from activating it instead of just leasing one? I guess they avoid the contract, is there any other benefit?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope. Perhaps that 250 GB drive is not that bad to use in PC - check it on your PC by reading SMART data.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

ebay an craigslist are good places for those. I wouldnt mind having one, but I have a 522, so I dont really need it. Does it have a purple card in it? that would be a very good selling point.


----------

